# bicep curls



## BringDaBlitz94 (Nov 27, 2006)

hey i was just wondering if it was all right to do bicep curls every day...prolly i do 50 on each arm but i also do bench press and stuff but i wanna stick to curls even though i herd of better lifting exerises. so back to my original question : can i do bicep curls everyday????


----------



## mrmark (Nov 27, 2006)

I could be wrong but no same exercise should be done every day. what are your goals? Im guessing by the talk of bench press and biceps I assume you want to get muscular. If so, 50 is way too many. 

A simple 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps is good. And once a week should be sufficient.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2006)

yes, you can do bicep curls everyday.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Nov 27, 2006)

yea i do wanna get muscularnd cut nd i herd that the best way to do this was to do lift weights many times


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2006)

all i said was that you could do it.

i didn't say it was a good idea or that it was the most efficient route to your goals.

in my opinion it is not the best thing you could do....in fact, i think it is an utter waste of time.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Nov 27, 2006)

y is it a waste of time


----------



## X.Factor (Nov 27, 2006)

Overtraining. Simply put.


----------



## katt (Nov 27, 2006)

X.Factor said:


> Overtraining. Simply put.



Totally!  With 50 sets a day - I'd be dying and my arms would be shrinkin


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Nov 27, 2006)

50 Lbs or 50 reps? I know you cant mean 50 sets


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 27, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> hey i was just wondering if it was all right to do bicep curls every day...prolly i do 50 on each arm but i also do bench press and stuff but i wanna stick to curls even though i herd of better lifting exerises. so back to my original question : can i do bicep curls everyday????



Is this for real?


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 27, 2006)

Kefe Ur Back!!!! I Missed Ya Buddy. =}


----------



## Perdido (Nov 27, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> hey i was just wondering if it was all right to do bicep curls every day...prolly i do 50 on each arm but i also do bench press and stuff but i wanna stick to curls even though i herd of better lifting exerises. so back to my original question : can i do bicep curls everyday????




Sounds to me like you really need to go back and learn the basics and go from there. Otherwise your wasting you time and risking getting hurt. JMO


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Nov 28, 2006)

katt said:


> Totally!  With 50 sets a day - I'd be dying and my arms would be shrinkin



how dus that make ur arms shrink???


----------



## largepkg (Nov 28, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> how dus that make ur arms shrink???




Without being rude (which would be so easy right now), read the training stickies and get back to us.


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2006)

In a nutshell - your body can't fully recover from the last workout and continues to be stressed by futher exercise. This will halt muscle growth and actually make them shrink.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Nov 28, 2006)

ooo...but it doesnt feel painfull to me or like anytin happens....how will i no if my muscles shrink? will there b any pain?


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2006)

No pain as far as I am aware - but no growth - 

Quit overtraining !  Read the stickies....


----------



## largepkg (Nov 28, 2006)

See, I tried that approach Katt.


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2006)

largepkg said:


> See, I tried that approach Katt.



That's what I get for being nice


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2006)

It's been posted before.

SSSSTIIICCCKKKIIEEEESSS!


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 28, 2006)

bicep curls are a waste of time. i do them once a month at the most.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> bicep curls are a waste of time. i do them once a month at the most.




Why do you think they're a waste of time??


----------



## mrmark (Nov 29, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> bicep curls are a waste of time. i do them once a month at the most.



Arnie loved his conc. curls.


----------



## swordfish (Nov 29, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> bicep curls are a waste of time. i do them once a month at the most.



and your arms are probably 14 or smaller...


----------



## largepkg (Nov 30, 2006)

swordfish said:


> and your arms are probably 14 or smaller...




I agree with him to an extent. At my biggest I trained them 1-2 times per month. My arms were a bit over 18'' cold. 

My bi's got plenty of work from rows, chins, etc.


----------



## Spud (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't see a problem with doing 50 curls a day, provided you use sufficiently light weights. This will build up endurance and your biceps will not limit your back training when you do begin doing that.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 30, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> ooo...but it doesnt feel painfull to me or like anytin happens....*how will i no if my muscles shrink?* will there b any pain?


 
They get smaller...


----------



## largepkg (Nov 30, 2006)

Spud said:


> I don't see a problem with doing 50 curls a day, provided you use sufficiently light weights. This will build up endurance and your biceps will not limit your back training when you do begin doing that.




This statement seems odd to me. Wouldn't your goals have something to do with your rep range and scheme?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> ooo...but it doesnt feel painfull to me or like anytin happens....how will i no if my muscles shrink? will there b any pain?



Measure them on a weekly basis...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> My bi's got plenty of work from rows, chins, etc.



With the advantage of training other muscles aswell. Rows are the way to go .


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Pullups are the squats of the upper body!


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2006)

katt said:


> Why do you think they're a waste of time??



Because i got much better gains doing heavy compound movement. I just use barbell curls every now and then to keep it different.


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 1, 2006)

swordfish said:


> and your arms are probably 14 or smaller...



1.you have never seen me. 
2.what is your point?


----------

